# 25 day cycle on average - would you test first thing on day 25?



## greenjelly

Hi all
I'm being ridiculous this month and thinking I could be PG. Stressing, I think is probably the word. My average cycle is 25 days, I don't know how many dpo I am so slightly in the dark. I weakened on Tuesday and POAS. BFN. Not really surprising. I have cramping today (cd24) but it doesnt feel like period pain although again, I might be fooling myself. Would you test with first wee tomorrow or should I hold off even longer? I wont feel quite so ridiculous if AF arrives before I have tested (again). Then it will be just be a case of, ahhh I was expecting you... :witch:


----------



## Milty

Well to be honest it's hard to say if you don't know how many DPO you are. After you O implantation happens some where between 6 to 12 DPO but 8 to 10 DPO is most common. Your body doesn't make HCG until implantation and it usually takes a day or two for it to be high enough to pick up on a PG test. 

With having a 25 day cycle lets just guess and say you O really early at 12dpo and you implant at 9 DPO. Then it takes 2 days to show you wouldn't get a positive until CD 24. 

Seems to me with shorter cycles I would wait until the day AF is due


----------



## Milty

Good luck


----------



## mom2pne

How have you waited this long to test? I was testing at 8dpo most cycles. I got my bfp with my last son at 11 dpo on New Year's day 2009. that was a wonderful way to start the year considering I lost my mom later that year. But GL to you and fx!


----------



## greenjelly

Thanks Milty and Mom2pne. I am pretty good at resisting POAS usually. I am lucky in that I have a short cycle so it's not like I am waiting weeks and weeks for my period to arrive. And it usually does arrive bang on time (within a couple of days anyway). Ive still got some tummy ache which makes me think it is AF making her presence known but I still have a glimmer of hope! 
I will keep you posted. 
xxx


----------



## greenjelly

greenjelly said:


> Thanks Milty and Mom2pne. I am pretty good at resisting POAS usually. I am lucky in that I have a short cycle so it's not like I am waiting weeks and weeks for my period to arrive. And it usually does arrive bang on time (within a couple of days anyway). Ive still got some tummy ache which makes me think it is AF making her presence known but I still have a glimmer of hope!
> I will keep you posted.
> xxx

Just to keep you updated, all was a moot point. AF arrived this morning. Bang on day 25. I am grateful for that. So onto September! :dohh:


----------



## mom2pne

I'm sorry your update is af! GL with September.


----------

